
Choice Hotels Data Breach and Clairvoyant LLC - werber
I received an e-mail saying,<p>&quot;Choice recently learned that a vendor hosted data obtained from Choice on a server that was accessible from the internet for a few days. The database contained the name, mailing address, email address, and&#x2F;or phone number for some of our guests, including you. It did not contain other personal data, like payment information or passwords, and it did not include information about your reservations or stays. The vendor copied this information from Choice’s network without our consent. Upon learning of this, we confirmed that the vendor deleted the database from their server and we ended our relationship with the vendor.&quot;<p>and upon asking for for who did it, I received this :<p>&quot;Hello,<p>The ex-vendor is Clairvoyant LLC, a technology consulting company.<p>Regards,<p>Data Protection Officer<p>Choice Hotels International&quot;<p>I can&#x27;t find any other information, it seems like the kind of the thing that deserves some attention
======
eswat
There’s more info on the technicalities of the breach here:
[https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/choice-
hotels-d...](https://www.comparitech.com/blog/vpn-privacy/choice-hotels-data-
leak/)

~~~
werber
Thank you!

